# rechteckige jpg mit interaktiver transparenz einbetten!



## habakuk (27. Januar 2004)

*rechteckige jpg in corel draw 10 mit interaktiver transparenz einbetten!*

Hallo!

Ich bin ein anfgänger in diesem bereich und brauche eure hilfe:

ich versuche seit geraumer zeit in Corel draw 10 eine rechteckige *.jpg Graphik gleichmäßig in einen gefüllten Hintergrund einzubetten d.h. an allen 4 Rändern mittels "Interaktive Überblendung" gleichmäßig zu überblenden.

Das gelingt mir aber nicht! Das Tool nimmt immer eine quadratische Graphik an weshalb ich niemlas eine glechmäßige Überblendung hinbekomme.

ich habe schon stunden versch.. aber offensichtlich bin einfach zu dumm. *fg*

bitte helft mir!

email: hoellerin@yahoo.com


----------



## jfk adi (2. Februar 2004)

*rechteckige jpg in corel draw 10 mit interaktiver transparenz einbetten!*

rechteckig geht nicht! ES GEHT ABER DOCH mit einen trick.
bild  verdoppeln / ein bild vertikal verlauf anderes bild hochizontalverlauf(siehe bild1).  dann beide bilder markieren und mit ausrichten /verteilen genau übereinandersetzen. mit hilfsmittel form jeweils die hochizontalen oder vertikalen eckpunkte nach innen setzen( damit es genau wird hilflinien setzen und an hilfslinien ausrichten aktivieren)dann muss jeweils zu jeder ecke von jedem bild ein knoten erstellt werden( doppelklick auf die randmakierung im formmudus)
erstellten knoten (siehe bild) jeweils auf die sich kreuzenden hilflinien ziehen.
fertig.

EINFACHER gehts allerdings im Photoshop oder corelpaint!
bild in einem der beiden programme öffnen / hintergrundebene
in ebene verwandeln / alles auswählen (strg + a) / auswahl in pfad umwandeln
und mit radiergummi den pfad füllen (also radieren) um einen sehr sanften verlauf zu erziehlen , erst kleine pinselstärke bei hochem druck (100%) dan pinselstärken vergrößern und druck des radiergummis zurücknehmen (20%)
wichtig ist das es weiche pinsel sind.
Bild als photoshop-datei abspeichern und im Coreldraw importieren.
Auf diese art kann man auch sehr sauber andere formen radieren(z.B. einen stern)


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

*rechteckige jpg in corel draw 10 mit interaktiver transparenz einbetten!*

das erste war direkt in corel dieses bild zeigt wie es ausieht wenn man es im Photoshop macht und ins corel importiert (corel übernihmt sehr sauber alle transparenzen vom Photoshop ( muss allerding als psd-datei abgespeichert sein)
den jpg, bmp, tiff haben keine transparenzen.


----------

